# Midget Dwarf Person Wanted



## bad bear (Mar 23, 2009)

I am going out on a Stag weekend in Newcastle City Centre on Saturday night and looking to hire a midget for about 6 hours in the evening and handcuff him to the stag. Stag will be unaware this will happen. He is not a violent man dont worry.

Ideal candidate must be game for a laugh and will receive free entry to bars, clubs and strip clubs as appropriate. Will obviously pay on top.

Serious candidates only please. Photos invited

NO


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2009)

*shakes head*

There's only 1 person on here who i think could fit the bill, and she'd kick the fuck out of me for even suggesting it


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2009)

Where do I sign up.

note: I will have to walk around on my knees with 'comedy' midget shoes attached to them.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 23, 2009)

Do fuck off, there's a love.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, this is up there in the "oddest spam" stakes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2009)

But what's an elf?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2009)

Strange how the IP address is an exact match for another poster too.

Perhaps they'll 'fess up before the big ban button gets activated.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got more interesting


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2009)

*popcorn*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Strange how the IP address is an exact match for another poster too.
> 
> Perhaps they'll 'fess up before the big ban button gets activated.



fuckit, ban them both. Iron fist n all that!!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Strange how the IP address is an exact match for another poster too.
> 
> Perhaps they'll 'fess up before the big ban button gets activated.



You mean it's not firky?


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Strange how the IP address is an exact match for another poster too.
> 
> Perhaps they'll 'fess up before the big ban button gets activated.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 23, 2009)

isityou?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 24, 2009)

It wasn't firky apparently but a mate he'd stitched up.


----------

